# Affinity Rewards Program - Massanutten



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2006)

*
Affinity Rewards Program - Massanutten *

Affinity RewardsSM is a membership incentive program for all owners 
at a Vacation Village Resort or one of their affiliated resorts.

Massanutten Resorts is part of the new Affinity Rewards Program

Each year beginning January 1, 2007, you will receive 1,000 
Affinity Rewards simply for keeping your e-mail address current.

For more information - Check out the website:


www.affinityrewards.net


----------

